# Endesa TempoHappy tariff



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm considering switching my electricity supplier to Endesa, being dissatisfied with the way my present company is handling a complaint regarding what I believe to be a mistake on my bill. I know lots of people complain about Endesa, but I never had a problem with them in the 14 years in my old house, and at least they have an office in my town where I can go and speak to a human if there are any problems.

I've seen details of their TempoHappy tariff whereby consumers can choose two hours per day or one day a week to have free electricity, but it appears that the unit price per kwh is a bit higher for the remainder of the time. Have any of you switched to this type of tariff, and if so have you saved any money and do you think it is worth doing?


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

Lynn R said:


> I'm considering switching my electricity supplier to Endesa, being dissatisfied with the way my present company is handling a complaint regarding what I believe to be a mistake on my bill. I know lots of people complain about Endesa, but I never had a problem with them in the 14 years in my old house, and at least they have an office in my town where I can go and speak to a human if there are any problems.
> 
> I've seen details of their TempoHappy tariff whereby consumers can choose two hours per day or one day a week to have free electricity, but it appears that the unit price per kwh is a bit higher for the remainder of the time. Have any of you switched to this type of tariff, and if so have you saved any money and do you think it is worth doing?


We're not with Endesa but we've recently changed our tariff to the "8 hour plan". You pick any 8 hours a day for cheaper electricity (just over half price) and the rest of the time it's slightly more than standard. We've picked 9:00 to 12:00 and 18:00 to 23:00 and it works well for us. Breakfast, water heater (timer) and washing machine in the morning: Water heating, aircon (heating or cooling), evening meal and dishwasher in the evening. We're usually out during the day and currently saving around 25%, it would be more but the standing charges bump up the bill!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

trotter58 said:


> We're not with Endesa but we've recently changed our tariff to the "8 hour plan". You pick any 8 hours a day for cheaper electricity (just over half price) and the rest of the time it's slightly more than standard. We've picked 9:00 to 12:00 and 18:00 to 23:00 and it works well for us. Breakfast, water heater (timer) and washing machine in the morning: Water heating, aircon (heating or cooling), evening meal and dishwasher in the evening. We're usually out during the day and currently saving around 25%, it would be more but the standing charges bump up the bill!


Which supplier is that with, please?


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

Lynn R said:


> Which supplier is that with, please?


Iberdrola....https://www.iberdrola.es/customers/index

see https://www.iberdrola.es/luz

I should mention that you need to be on a smart meter. If your bills are monthly then you probably are.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

trotter58 said:


> Iberdrola....https://www.iberdrola.es/customers/index
> 
> see https://www.iberdrola.es/luz
> 
> I should mention that you need to be on a smart meter. If your bills are monthly then you probably are.


Thank you. I'll look into it, although I have to say the availability of a local customer service office with Endesa is still appealing, given the problems I'm having with my supplier. Using their website or customer service email address for complaints is hopeless, I just keep getting boilerplate replies saying they are dealing with the matter and will be in contact with me soon to give me a response. Yes, that's what you told me last week and the week before that --- Grrrr


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

I have tempo happy and my electricity bills are quite a bit lower than they were although I am now billed monthly instead of bi monthly but this isn’t an issue. There is an app where I can check my exact usage and can see my bills online. I’d recommend it. You can either have 2 free hours per day or a free day do depends what you do. If, for example you do all your washing and cleaning on a Sunday you could have this free. Or if you work and do things during the week you can have maybe 5-7 pm free when you cook and maybe do washing. You will need a smart meter though so whether you can have one or not you’d have to check. I’m not so sure the rest of the time the electric is dearer as they told me it wasn’t. And there is a WhatsApp number for customer service too. They will speak English if you ask too. Sometimes takes a while but you get there in the end.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I sat down and did the sums this afternoon and it appears I would save almost nothing with the EndesaHappy tariff and about €50 per annum plus IVA with the Iberdrola 8 hour one. With both Endesa and Iberdrola, the potencia charges would be quite a bit higher than I currently pay, especially as my supplier gives a 10% discount on them (plus a 5% discount on the electricity used). Likewise, the unit cost for electricity consumed outside the free or reduced periods is higher than the unit cost I pay at the moment, and I've taken both those things into account, although obviously I've had to estimate how much of our annual consumption would fall within the free/reduced periods.


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

Lynn R said:


> I sat down and did the sums this afternoon and it appears I would save almost nothing with the EndesaHappy tariff and about €50 per annum plus IVA with the Iberdrola 8 hour one. With both Endesa and Iberdrola, the potencia charges would be quite a bit higher than I currently pay, especially as my supplier gives a 10% discount on them (plus a 5% discount on the electricity used). Likewise, the unit cost for electricity consumed outside the free or reduced periods is higher than the unit cost I pay at the moment, and I've taken both those things into account, although obviously I've had to estimate how much of our annual consumption would fall within the free/reduced periods.


Who are you with at the moment? Are you on the same potencia? We're on the 5.7 Kw (ish) one.

I wouldn't bother changing for a saving of €50 per year.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

trotter58 said:


> Who are you with at the moment? Are you on the same potencia? We're on the 5.7 Kw (ish) one.
> 
> I wouldn't bother changing for a saving of €50 per year.


We're with Naturgy (was previously called Fenosa, the natural gas company but they changed the name recently). We have the 5.75kw potencia too.

No, I'm thinking it wouldn't really be worthwhile switching from a cost saving point of view (up to last month I thought our bills were quite reasonable) but on the most recent invoice some charges appeared which I don't think should be there as they should relate only to new contracts, and I have paid them once already in 2017 when we got the new contract with them. They add up to €123-odd plus VAT which is quite a lot of money, plus I'm now nervous that they will crop up again on a future bill. I want them to explain why these charges have appeared and, if it is a mistake, to refund the money to my account but I just can't get a proper reply out of them. I shall wait until the next bill appears and if it hasn't been corrected then, it will be next stop OMIC. It's the really poor customer service that has enraged me, but reading online comments about both Endesa and Iberdrola, it seems that many people have exactly the same problems with them, so it could be a case of out of the frying pan, into the fire.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

With Endesa, you can contact their Customer Service on What's App which is really useful and helpful. At the end of the day they're all out to fleece the customer in my book.
We haven't changed our potencia since we got the house, it cuts out every now and again, 3.5kw ish is there much difference in price if I was to increase to the next level?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Roy C said:


> We haven't changed our potencia since we got the house, it cuts out every now and again, 3.5kw ish is there much difference in price if I was to increase to the next level?


On Endesa's website you can see the potencia charge per kw per month so you can calculate how much more it would cost to increase - just under €4 per kw per month on the TempoHappy tariff, for example. Plus IVA, of course.

https://www.endesaclientes.com/static/iberia/ficha-tempohappy20dha.pdf

I think they also charge for making the increase, though.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Hurrah! After being able to access my electricty provider's website this morning (it has been unavailable for a few days as they were making changes), I see that they have cancelled the incorrect invoice for €197-odd and raised a new, correct one for the same period, for €48.09. Just have to wait now for the original sum to be refunded to my bank account, it says the new invoice will be paid from my account on 7 November so I'm hoping they make the refund on the same date.

It would be nice if they'd bothered to send me a message to confirm that they had made a mistake and apologised for the inconvenience, but I suppose that's just too much to expect.

Getting the money back is the most important thing, I guess. So I may not have to go through the process of switching after all.


----------



## growurown (Sep 3, 2018)

Roy C said:


> With Endesa, you can contact their Customer Service on What's App which is really useful and helpful. At the end of the day they're all out to fleece the customer in my book.
> We haven't changed our potencia since we got the house, it cuts out every now and again, 3.5kw ish is there much difference in price if I was to increase to the next level?


You will have to pay to have a certified electrician come and check your system to see if it can handle the upgrade & then pay the electricity company to upgrade it. That is what we had to do in our rental flats which were on the lowest possible Kw.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

growurown said:


> You will have to pay to have a certified electrician come and check your system to see if it can handle the upgrade & then pay the electricity company to upgrade it. That is what we had to do in our rental flats which were on the lowest possible Kw.


Not only does the electrician have to check your system, he/she also has to issue a boletin certifying that the increased potencia can be accommodated.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Lynn R said:


> Not only does the electrician have to check your system, he/she also has to issue a boletin certifying that the increased potencia can be accommodated.


Yes, the boletin actually states the maximum the installation can carry. 

Hopefully, your requested upgrade will be below this.

Any upgrade must be done in increments and not one big jump.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

The money for the incorrect bill has indeed been refunded to my account today, so that's good. It has taken almost exactly a month since I first raised the complaint on 5 October, but compared to how slowly some things move in Spain, I suppose that's not too bad. Victory is mine!


----------



## Beach buddy (Jul 7, 2018)

Nordic Energy very good. Bills in English, contactable by phone(in English if requiired. Since I changed I am saving over €25 per month(compared to Endesa). When I changed they didnt even ask why.


----------

